# نصيحة اخوية للاباء والامهات حول زواج اولادهم وبناتهم



## حياة بالمسيح (18 يناير 2020)

لا داعي للتفتيش عن زوج غني ووسيم وكسيٌيب لابنتكم ولا داعي للتفتيش عن زوجة غنية جميلة الشكل وقصيرة او طويلة القامة بل ابحثوا عن شركاء ابنائكم المؤمنون بالمسيح وهل لديهم علاقة حميمية مع رب المجد يسوع المسيح
ولا داعي لعمل فرح كبير او حفلة موسيقية التي تحتاج للكثير من الاموال بل لنيل زواج مبارك مقدس اذهبوا الى الكنيسة فقط اشتروا ملابس العرسان والقريبان  ودبلة للزواج ولا حاجة للمزيد واعقدوا قران ابنائكم فيها على صوت ترانيم وتسابيح جوقة الكنيسة مع دعوة الاقرباء القريبين والبقاء في الكنيسة طوال الليلة ولا يتم الرقص فيها بل تسبيح وتعظيم وتمجيد الله وبهذا تحصلوا على زواج مبارك مقدس لجيل الاجيال من نسلهم


----------

